# headed to sgi in the am any one catching any



## bonecollector (Jul 10, 2015)

anyone catching any not asking for your spots just about the bite . Thinking about hitting the east end ?


----------



## mlbowfin (Jul 10, 2015)

was down two weeks ago and filled a cooler. caught white trout and whiting off the old bridge on the island side and caught reds, flounder and speckled trout at the cut. I used fresh shrimp and live pin fish along with soft plastics for bait.


----------



## bonecollector (Jul 10, 2015)

thanks bowfin will hit the bay for sure with some new penny and im sure ill be on the pier at some point


----------



## parrothead8 (Jul 11, 2015)

*Sgi*

Heading down next weekend for the first time.  what are the recommendations on bait , have heard great things about the island, just not sure exactly what to expect or plan for.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 11, 2015)

Just got here. Gonna try it on the beach in the morning


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 12, 2015)

We are down here too. Looking forward to seeing what's hitting. Really love Florida's non-resident license prices! $30 for 7 days for the saltwater license!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> We are down here too. Looking forward to seeing what's hitting. Really love Florida's non-resident license prices! $30 for 7 days for the saltwater license!





I get the year long license every year. That $47 is well spent because I get my money`s worth. In fact, I have to get a new one this week.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 12, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> We are down here too. Looking forward to seeing what's hitting.* Really love Florida's non-resident license prices! $30 for 7 days for the saltwater license!*



Yep.....I remember the days that you didn't have to have a saltwater license to fish off the beach.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yep.....I remember the days that you didn't have to have a saltwater license to fish off the beach.





I remember when we didn`t have to get a license at all. And the limit on trout was 50 per person.


----------



## sadler5817 (Jul 12, 2015)

Just arrived this afternoon. Gonna be here all week. We are staying on the west side and I'll be mostly surf fishing. May hit the old bridge an evening or two.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 13, 2015)

We are down on the east end in the plantation. It would be hard to find a more beautiful place. There is a dock right off the back of the house into the water.


----------



## GaMudd (Jul 13, 2015)

We just got back.  Fishing from the surf was just dead, but I really enjoyed my stay there.    I heard talk that fishing on the bay side was good and the inshore charter guys were doing well.  I tried shrimp, sand fleas and cut bait, but just manage a couple of small sharks and some catfish.  Hope you all do well.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jul 13, 2015)

We stayed at a house right on the bay about 400 yards to the right of the bridge. Caught a few nice reds from our dock with live pin fish and one on cut bait but it was real slow. The surf was dead for us as well but I didn't fish early in the am or late afternoon.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 13, 2015)

QuackAddict said:


> The surf was dead for us as well but I didn't fish early in the am or late afternoon.



In July outside of early and late it is dead. One exception is years when there are tons of bait schools in shallow and the fish bust them all day up and down the beach. I've mentioned it before but my favorite deal is trout late in the evening off the beach. It is a June/July deal when they are full of eggs and spawning on the beaches. They can be caught with weightless flukes, hard jerk baits, and Saltwater Assassin Sea Shad (on jighead).


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 13, 2015)

I was wrong. We are on the west side of the island. Fished the bay side this morning from our dock and caught one saltwater catfish. Did get a shock when I looked down and a large tarpon was right at the dock! He just cruised on after a minute or so. Other than that the fishing was dead. Going to try to night fish tonight. Using frozen and live shrimp.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 13, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> I was wrong. We are on the west side of the island. Fished the bay side this morning from our dock and caught one saltwater catfish. Did get a shock when I looked down and a large tarpon was right at the dock! He just cruised on after a minute or so. Other than that the fishing was dead. Going to try to night fish tonight. Using frozen and live shrimp.



Shrimp are going to get more catfish than live baitfish, especially dead shrimp. If you don't have a castnet, then go find some tiny hooks and put a piece of that shrimp on it. Drop it around the dock and you should get pinfish real easy. Put it on a hook and cast it out.


----------



## sadler5817 (Jul 13, 2015)

Surf fishing was slooow this morning. Got out early and only managed a few whiting. The tides aren't on the greatest pattern but I'm gonna make the most of it. No where else I'd rather be.


----------



## Flyguy2015 (Jul 13, 2015)

Fished the past two mornings here in Indian Pass and have caught only cat fish. Going to try the cape in the morning. Any advise on catching shark from the surf. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 13, 2015)

Charles at the baits shop said dynamite is the only that'll catch em now. Water temp is in the high 80's. Catching sharks and whitening off the beach. caught a ray on cut bait in the surf that was a good 4' wide. Took 45 mins to get him in.  Made a run to the cut today and got into the lady fish but that was it.  May hit the bayside in the park in the morning. Live bait is the key if you can find it.


----------



## bonecollector (Jul 14, 2015)

Caught over 75 short trout in the bay not the first keeper im talking 14 inchers almost 9 packs of new penny under the cork hooked a perty good black drum on the sea wall at the pier and that was it man was it hot . Headed to indian pass this weekend let you know the outcome


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 14, 2015)

Sounds like us. We have caught mainly catfish with one sea trout and one spade fish. I had a catfish take last night and my line broke on my rod but I snagged it quick enough to bring it in by hand. Small fish but it was still a challenge to drag in by hand.


----------



## florida boy (Jul 14, 2015)

DeucesWild said:


> Charles at the baits shop said dynamite is the only that'll catch em now. Water temp is in the high 80's. Catching sharks and whitening off the beach. caught a ray on cut bait in the surf that was a good 4' wide. Took 45 mins to get him in.  Made a run to the cut today and got into the lady fish but that was it.  May hit the bayside in the park in the morning. Live bait is the key if you can find it.



I will have to agree with Charles. I work down here and fish the area several times per year . From June thru mid sept is the worst time of the year for fishing unless you are targeting trashfish like spanish,blues,catfish,and sharks. To avoid the catfish I will use goldspoons on a rising tide tight to the grass to scratch a few reds. You will still deal with the aggravating ladyfish and blues. Once you fish the 70 degree breakover in late April the rest of the year is slim.....


----------



## Double Alt (Jul 14, 2015)

Arrived on Sunday and got off the dock late Monday morning.  Ran out of Sikes Cut 10 miles to the old bridge wreck and caught a couple nice mangroves and cobia.  Couple hook up that were most likely goliath grouper, one of which saw me reel up a 12" snapper missing a lot of scales.  Gonna try it again in the morning weather permitting.


----------



## flatsbroke22 (Jul 14, 2015)

QuackAddict said:


> We stayed at a house right on the bay about 400 yards to the right of the bridge. Caught a few nice reds from our dock with live pin fish and one on cut bait but it was real slow. The surf was dead for us as well but I didn't fish early in the am or late afternoon.


 

What was the name of the place you stayed at? My aunt has a house in that same area. Just curious.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jul 14, 2015)

flatsbroke22 said:


> What was the name of the place you stayed at? My aunt has a house in that same area. Just curious.



B&D's on the Bay. Awesome house at the end of Wing St.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 15, 2015)

We hit the old bridge this afternoon. Using shrimp we landed a ton of catfish, a whiting, a spadefish, a shark, and a sea turtle. Turtle broke off before the fish and wildlife folks showed up. Hated to leave a hook in him but we waited 20 minutes after calling the number on the pier. Hooked something huge right after we got there that broke off 60 lb braided line.


----------



## bonecollector (Jul 19, 2015)

Smokey the turtles and rays are everywhere right now and the spade fish and little rock bass seem to have taken over the pilons at the pier. Nothing but a ton of blue fish and sharks off the east end


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 19, 2015)

bonecollector said:


> Smokey the turtles and rays are everywhere right now and the spade fish and little rock bass seem to have taken over the pilons at the pier. Nothing but a ton of blue fish and sharks off the east end



X's 2


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 20, 2015)

we are back home now, but I can't wait to go back sometime. The pier was definitely the hot place while we were there. Saw one guy fight a pretty decent size shark for nearly 45 minutes only to have it break off as he was trying to gaff it to bring it up.


----------

